# tea strainer



## chillybilly (Oct 2, 2009)

These little treasures make a great tool for catching those small parts when you part trhem off and dont want to have to dig through the swarf to find it 

Supermarkets seem to be a good source of cheap metal ones,tip would be remove the little bit that allows it to sit on cup ,as if this catches the chuck it could get a little exciting !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 2, 2009)

I always just use a tiny cardboard box, like the ones a hundred 1/4 - 20 machine
screws come in. Or smaller depending on the size of the "bit" being cut off. 
  ...lew...


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 3, 2009)

Good tip, CB. They work well for cleaning small parts too.


----------

